# your life or your money



## Dusty (Dec 28, 2005)

the variety store next door to my school was robbed shortly after i left friday night. here is the link to the story:
http://www.haltonsearch.com/hr/bp/story/3237862p-3749041c.html
i assume (because the world revolves around me ) that the idjit who did this waited until after i left to do this. i left shortly after 10pm. the robbery was around 10:15pm. after hearing about it i have run through my head many times many different scenerios if it had happened when i was there. what would you have done?
Dusty, Kwanjang


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 28, 2005)

Picked up phone, called cops, and if available video recorded event from behind safety of locked door.


----------



## Lisa (Dec 28, 2005)

Bob Hubbard said:
			
		

> Picked up phone, called cops, and if available video recorded event from behind safety of locked door.



One would hope.

When I was around 17 the convenience store I worked in was robbed by a guy at knife point.  They had a trigger that had a one dollar bill placed on it, when you pulled on this dollar bill it would summon the security system people who in turn would summon the police.

When my coworker went to pull out the bill, some idjit had taped it in place so as to not accidentally pull it out!  Needless to say the robber wasn't very happy and became somewhat threatening.  It was scary.  Luckily he left and we then activated the alarm and the police finally came about 5 minutes later.

So my best advice to everyone is... just give them what they want and let them leave.  Don't engage them if you don't absolutely have to.  There is a big difference between defending ones life and trying to be the hero.


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 28, 2005)

I would have to agree with Bob on this one.
Terry


----------



## Gentle Fist (Dec 28, 2005)

I am with Bob too.  You can have 40 years of training taken away by a single bullet, not worth trying to play hero.


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 28, 2005)

I would have handed them the money.


----------



## Dusty (Dec 28, 2005)

i guess i should have been a little more specific. i too would hand over the money if confronted by a gun, but i was thinking more along the lines of - you come out of your school, closing up for the night and you hear yelling coming fromn the variety store next door, you look over and see the owner fighting with a guy who has a gun. now, what do you do? do you help him try to subdue the person, do you call the cops and wait, do you do nothing? i am kind of curious as to what all the other martial artists would do. being held up at gunpoint is one thing. we all know the smart answer to that one. but now, someone you know is in a struggle, possibly for their life, what do you do?


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 29, 2005)

Dusty said:
			
		

> the variety store next door to my school was robbed shortly after i left friday night. here is the link to the story:
> http://www.haltonsearch.com/hr/bp/story/3237862p-3749041c.html
> i assume (because the world revolves around me ) that the idjit who did this waited until after i left to do this. i left shortly after 10pm. the robbery was around 10:15pm. after hearing about it i have run through my head many times many different scenerios if it had happened when i was there. what would you have done?
> Dusty, Kwanjang



I was reloading a quarter change machine many years ago. I had $2,000 in quarters, four bags of $500 a piece. I carried them swung up on my shoulders.

Someone walked up behind me and said, drop the bags and put your hands up. 

I did. 

One or more of the bags landed on the guys ankle and he went down screaming. Arms still in the air I turn my head to see what is going on. I had dropped a lighter he used as his "weapon" in my back, and was grabbing his arm. He then started to yell he wanted to press charges. 

I asked another employee to call an ambulance and the police. The police read him his rights, and he went away hand cuffed to the hospital. Luckily nothing was broken. I told the police what happened, and that he wanted to press assault charges. He told them he played the practical joke on me, and could nto understand why I had hurt him. I explained I thought it was a gun and did exactly as he stated. The place was crowded, he had a gun in my back, I did not argue. The ADA explained to him that if he dropped the assault charges he could ask me to drop the robbery charges, of Armed Robbery of over a $1,000.  Nice Felony with 8 to 15 years. 

Each situation needs to be evaluated, but if you can give the bad guys something so they leave, then people might avoid getting hurt.


----------



## kenpo0324 (Dec 29, 2005)

I would have handed them the money, Then Called the police about it..


----------



## arnisador (Jan 1, 2006)

Give him the cash, call the police, and let many men with guns handle the situation for you.

We're talking _self-defense_ here, after all!


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 1, 2006)

arnisador said:
			
		

> We're talking _self-defense_ here, after all!


_Exactly._


----------



## Danny T (Jan 2, 2006)

arnisador said:
			
		

> Give him the cash, call the police, and let many men with guns handle the situation for you.
> 
> We're talking _self-defense_ here, after all!


 
YES, Bob and Arnisador!!!
That IS _self-defense _and the helping of another in immediate need!!
Great answer. 


Danny Terrell


----------



## Bammx2 (Jan 25, 2006)

I have a new one to add.....

I don't know if anyone across the pond has heard, but 2 weeks ago, we had an attorney robbed at knife point 100yrds from his home here in london. He gave up everything he had including the papers that contained the plans for his wedding in sept.
He did what he was supposed to do.
They killed him anyway.
It was a most savage attack by 2 men with knives.
The victims father spoke out to the news papers and said if you want half a chance to survive an attack in this country,arm youself.
God forbid if they allow that.
The police went nuts! If you say "arm yourself", they automatically assume it's with a lethal weapon. They won't even consider anything like pepper spray or stun guns.
But anyway,I got to thinking....
Why raise such a stink just because it was an attorney? He's no different from a ditch digger.
Same thing when a high paid banker was knifed to death in his £2 million home.So?
Then it dawned on me, the criminals are finally realising robbing poor people is useless, so they are moving to the "better" neighborhoods.
So now, it's equal victimisation for EVERYONE.
Screw the po-lice, I AM armed when I leave the house.

Thoughts?


----------



## evenflow1121 (Jan 25, 2006)

I have to agree with Bob, no matter how long I ve trained for one bullet is not something I am willing to gamble my life or well being on.


----------



## hong kong fooey (Feb 3, 2006)

yea it's best to just let them rob the place because if you try to stop them they could kill you


----------



## tradrockrat (Feb 3, 2006)

Dusty said:
			
		

> i guess i should have been a little more specific. i too would hand over the money if confronted by a gun, but i was thinking more along the lines of - you come out of your school, closing up for the night and you hear yelling coming fromn the variety store next door, you look over and see the owner fighting with a guy who has a gun. now, what do you do? do you help him try to subdue the person, do you call the cops and wait, do you do nothing? i am kind of curious as to what all the other martial artists would do. being held up at gunpoint is one thing. we all know the smart answer to that one. but now, someone you know is in a struggle, possibly for their life, what do you do?



I'm smart enough to know better, but also I know me - I would head over to the store and see what was happening.  I would probably be on the phone to the police if I had my cell with me, but situations like this have come up before.  For some reason I always head towards the noises.


----------

